# R8 seat's are also sagging



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Saw this on the R8 forum:

http://www.r8talk.com



> R8 is a sportscar not a luxury saloon a la A8. Standard seats are pretty much the same one as in TT and I find that a pretty shamefull fact!
> 
> Next thing is leather wear with Standard seats. Demo R8 at my local dealer is looking pretty bad ...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Would not be happy with that! :evil:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

This is what leather does!!!! Plus, think of the number of idiots that have sat on that seat, I just don't get this leather sag issue, its not an issue, its leather!!!

volvo








pass








mercedes








bmw








and again


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yawn.

I can afford to fit a new set of seats every few thousand miles.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Yawn.
> 
> I can afford to fit a new set of seats every few thousand miles.


Can I buy your saggy one's off you??


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Yawn.
> 
> I can afford to fit a new set of seats every few thousand miles.


Under a grand for a retrim, change the colour every 6 months.

Now I can see a certain white R8 with white leather and black polka dots, or maybe zebra print leather. :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> Yawn.
> 
> I can afford to fit a new set of seats every few thousand miles.


With size of your frame and the BIG backside that comes with it, you may need to do that!  :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic of my car Rebel :roll:

Unfortunately, what you're pointing out is the side bolster. It's a low car, I'm not a gymnast and every now and then when I'm sliding my butt in and out it I need a boost - otherwise my back would have gone by now!! :lol:

The rest of the seat is still fine and I use the R8 pretty much every day.

That said, I'm just about to place an order for a set of the bucket seats which weren't available when I originally got mine. Has your international database of bulges come up with any problems associated with them??

Cheers.

Paul.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Got any pics of the bucket seats Paul?

I wouldnt bother with Rob, he tries to slag anything that is 'better' than anything he has. It's an insecurity issue produced by his childhood. He was the Dutch kid in the tale about the **** being plugged, he never got over it. :lol:


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Haven't got them yet. They're the same ones (I believe) as those in the RS4. Just think the interior will look more "sporting" with them, and I'm going to do some track days once spring arrives, so they'll come in handy there too.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

and my shoes wear out if I use them a lot. :x

A little patina and creasing I'd have thought perfectly normal for all leather seats. Wear is relative to usage duty cycle and how fat one is vs how one actually gets in/out of the car.

Maybe a harder-wearing bri-nylon option could be offered. :!:

Jampott's prolly more concerned about his arse sagging than his seats. :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Jampott's prolly more concerned about his arse sagging than his seats. :lol:


I am NOT rubbing Liquid Leather into that. Not for a million quid.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Jampott's prolly more concerned about his arse sagging than his seats. :lol:
> ...


How about giving him a retrim?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Which material?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sussex_Paul said:


> Thanks for posting the pic of my car Rebel :roll:
> 
> Unfortunately, what you're pointing out is the side bolster. It's a low car, I'm not a gymnast and every now and then when I'm sliding my butt in and out it I need a boost - otherwise my back would have gone by now!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, first congrat's nice car you have.

Second, there are pic's all over the internet from your car.
Not strange, because you put them on the internet.
Several Dutch and German Audi-forum's have pic's from your car.
And the R8 forum is open for everyone.
So if you don't like seeying pic's from your car on the intenret, i would advice you not to post them.
Or get a good lawyer and sew all the people who copy your pic's. 
You can start with me :wink:

Back to the seat's....

The R8 does have sagging seat's. I posted some R8 pictures 2 months ago on the MK2 forum. They looked exactly the same as on the MK2, with the same bulges.

Now you are saying your's don't. Maybe not, maybe so.
The fact is, that several posting on the R8 forum are about the crappy standard leather seat's. 
Several owner's order the bucket's because they don't won't the same problem's.

Very strange that none of the owners who do have the standard seat's don't post pictures from the inside where the seat's are visible.
Same for you. If your seat's where perfect, it would be peanut's to show us and the members on the R8 forum, that your seat's where perfect.
Specialy now this sagging leather-problem is also discussed on the R8 forum.

Let me guess, we won't see those pic's. 
And you will order bucket's because you, and i repeat your own words now ....


> what you're pointing out is the side bolster. It's a low car.. I'm not a gymnast and every now and then when I'm sliding my butt in and out it I need a boost - otherwise my back would have gone by now


Let me guess again.....with buckets the entry will be easyer? :wink:

nooo, there's is no leather seat problem with the R8 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'm quite interested to hear more about Rebel's international database of bulges...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I'm quite interested to hear more about Rebel's international database of bulges...


shudder.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite interested to hear more about Rebel's international database of bulges...
> ...


He has a huge collection of images I hear, this is number 472..


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> This is what leather does!!!! Plus, think of the number of idiots that have sat on that seat, I just don't get this leather sag issue, its not an issue, its leather!!!


Exactly. It's leather - a natural material. If you didn't expect that then you should have ordered concrete seats FFS! :?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Awh, only a medium :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Sussex_Paul said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting the pic of my car Rebel :roll:
> ...


Just like i thought, no reaction, no pic's. Rest my case 8) 
Good luck with your back while getting in and out in the new bucket's :wink:


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have got to admit i do not understand what all the fuss is about the leather

End of the day the leather will crease and wear as its a natural material

My BMW has done 10k miles and the leather is creasing but I would expect that


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't say this on the MK2 forum, they will hang you for that :lol:


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

...thought I'd chip in to the sagging debate. Until Friday I'm a TT Mk1 owner and my Silver leather seats still look better than when I looked in a Mk2 at the local dealer (less than a month after they had it!!) My Mk1 has 60000 miles on the clock by the way.

And on Friday I'm picking up a BMW 535i with Black leather seats and 70000 miles on the clock - and the leather still looks better than the almost new Mk2 TTs I've seen. The leather and/or the support in the seats that Audi are using on the new TT and R8 is obviously not up to the same standards.

Here's a photo of the 70000 mile BMW.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Just like Paul said, when you drive a R8, you don't whorry about seat's. You just order new ones or buy a new car after one year. :wink:

R8 owners have a unwritten rule: "don't post pic's of your seat's" :lol:

But i agree with you..... for a car from 170.000 euro/ 130.000 pounds (without options) it's a shame they didn't get better seat's than the TT.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...it's an Audi no matter how much it cost, what do people expect?

Both my Porkers seats never experienced any severe creasing/sagging even after 20,000+ miles and... can't be bothered tbh! :roll:

D


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Just like Paul said, when you drive a R8, you don't whorry about seat's. You just order new ones or buy a new car after one year. :wink:
> 
> R8 owners have a unwritten rule: "don't post pic's of your seat's" :lol:
> 
> But i agree with you..... for a car from 170.000 euro/ 130.000 pounds (without options) it's a shame they didn't get better seat's than the TT.


Just a quick question Rob. Is there a car owned by another forum member that isnt yours that you wouldnt try to slag off?

Personally I'm not a big fan of the R8 although I havent driven one. Not that I dont like the car, I do, they look very nice but for Â£80K I would want something with a Porker, Aston or similar pedigree tbh but how you get off attempting to put the car and it's owners down I dont know? You have a base model TT for goodness sake, dont you realise the R8 owners are probably laughing in their 'saggy' seats at what must appear to be pure jealousy to them? :?

I'm not having a dig (for a change), just an observation. 

I tend to agree that leather is a natural material and it will change as it ages, having said that my mk1 TT seats are like new still, thanks to Liquid Leather. Audi do appear to be using a diffferent leather these days that may well not be of the same standard, although I am only going by the threads I see on here? I seriously doubt it will affect anyone's enjoyment of their R8, certainly not as much as if someone nicked it and left a FWD 2.0T TT in its place anyway. :lol:


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Leg,
Well said mate.
Couldn't have put it better myself!!
Cheers.
Paul.
(You should try an R8 if you can though. After running a couple of Porkers 996/997, I am genuinely amazed at what Audi have achieved)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sussex_Paul said:


> Leg,
> Well said mate.
> Couldn't have put it better myself!!
> Cheers.
> ...


Unfortunately It's out of my league money wise Paul so I would rather not touch one. I'm leaving the Audi fold soon and off to a new M3 on the 11th April and I want the move from TT to M3 to be a big step meaning I need to avoid driving anything that might actually be better than the M. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> You have a base model TT for goodness sake, dont you realise the R8 owners are probably laughing in their 'saggy' seats at what must appear to be pure jealousy to them? :?


 :lol: :lol:

Leg don't project your own crazy habbit's on me.
Who's posting all his car's on this forum? who's posting every new thing he bought and wil buy on this forum? Wheels, car's, furniture, etc etc...threads everywhere abouth things you bought are going to buy. And all threads are abouth subjects without taste and style. What will be you next thread, which bra you wive had bought? Everybody now's where you live, how it looks, which food you eat, which tv you have. You alway's share everything with us.....You even put a picture from the M3 order on the forum !????? :lol: :lol: That was the dumbest action i ever saw
Is there one thing in live which you didn't share with the forum? 
Which toilet paper you bought?

First my basic model is not as based as you think, it cost more than a 3.2.
Second in our country cost the same car almost 1/3 more than in yours.

Third....those R8 owners are free to laugh :lol: 
I saw the pictures from Jampott his driveway, garden and the neighbourhood where his house is build

Leg i couldn't stop laughing for 10 minutes. You english people are so hanged up on car's that you do everthing to get one.
From all the pictures i saw on this forum there were only one or two who lived in a proper nice house. The rest was all crap. No sence of styl design or whatsoever.

Do you remember the NEXT-furniture thread? Little cheap houses, crap furniture, and A BIG car on the driveway. That's what i've learned on this forum from the english.

Okay back on topic...

Sucksex paul, you tell us nice story's....but in fact it's just a bunch of crap also. Bucket's? Because you have problem's with getting in the car?
You didn't asnwere my question and you don't have the gut's to post a picture to proof you're seat's are okay, because they ain't 
You are a coward, end of the story.

V6TT is proberly right, the seat's in a Porsche can't compare with seat's in a R8.
Not only the seat's......i think a Porsche will be more classic and will be worth his money at any time.
The sagging seat's in the R8 won't be good for the resale.
And god knows what more will be wrong....
Porsche's are solid, it's a classic design. It's a car with no faults.

R8 owners feel ashame to post pic's from their seat's. And that's a fact. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

> hi Paul, Back to the seat's....
> 
> The R8 does have sagging seat's. I posted some R8 pictures 2 months ago on the MK2 forum. They looked exactly the same as on the MK2, with the same bulges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Leg said:


> Unfortunately It's out of my league money wise Paul so I would rather not touch one. I'm leaving the Audi fold soon and off to a new M3 on the 11th April and I want the move from TT to M3 to be a big step meaning I need to avoid driving anything that might actually be better than the M. :wink:


Lovely car Leg, one of my neighbours has just bought one (black with red interior) and I'm hoping to get a drive of it this weekend. I'm betting there's not going to be much difference performance wise between it and the R8. It sounds the business too. 8)

Rebel, please keep on trying to wind me up mate!!! :wink:

Cheers.

Paul.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > You have a base model TT for goodness sake, dont you realise the R8 owners are probably laughing in their 'saggy' seats at what must appear to be pure jealousy to them? :?
> ...


Responded to your PM Rob. You seemed very upset to the point of breaking down in tears and that was never my intention. Sorry if I touched on a sore point. :?

You sound very insecure indeed in this post here. Let it go, you dont have to compete with every single person on the forum. Its a forum, people discuss things, that means you might find out somethings about them. Thats the whole point of the forum, you shouldnt feel the need to slag off anyone with something 'better' than you have. Im sure you excel in many aspects of life too, hovering for example, very good at that is Rebel. Ive seen the picture.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sussex_Paul said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately It's out of my league money wise Paul so I would rather not touch one. I'm leaving the Audi fold soon and off to a new M3 on the 11th April and I want the move from TT to M3 to be a big step meaning I need to avoid driving anything that might actually be better than the M. :wink:
> ...


Yeah, looking forward to it.

Rob isnt trying to wind you up. I'm trying to help him get over his insecurities and we are working through it together. Im hoping to have him cured before long so he can enjoy what he has rather than slagging off what everyone else has.

Its a long, difficult process but he will feel so much better once he is cured.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

No problem.

What you've said just kinda puts this image in my head though!










No offence Rebel! :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> I'm quite interested to hear more about Rebel's international database of bulges...


Maybe his reasoning for the pictures of him in lycra.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm having sag issues at the moment & taking it up with Audi directly.

Although i agree that Leather will lose it's freshness after a while, i'm less than pleased that my passenger seat base appears to have 2 fist sized dents in it, when at worst it's seated a passenger 10 times in total :? & the offside bolster on my drivers seat is starting to look a tad tatty & the car is only 9mths old.

No idea if Audi will play ball but i'd be double pissed if this was happening so quickly in an R8.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Sussex_Paul said:


> No problem.
> 
> What you've said just kinda puts this image in my head though!
> 
> ...


"Why is the cork on the fork?"

"To prevent him hurting himself..... and others"





Rebel said:


> Leg i couldn't stop laughing for 10 minutes. You english people are so hanged up on car's that you do everthing to get one.
> From all the pictures i saw on this forum there were only one or two who lived in a proper nice house. The rest was all crap. No sence of styl design or whatsoever


If you have such a problem with us all Rebel why do you choose to frequent a car forum that's comprised of 80% English people - not being English yourself!? Just curious.......


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jam said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Leg i couldn't stop laughing for 10 minutes. You english people are so hanged up on car's that you do everthing to get one.
> ...


C'mon Jam, you're really not helping with Rob's therapy here. Here I am trying to help him with his insecurity issues and serious case of Envy Syndrome and you're dumping a major case of rejection on him as well.

I would be grateful if everyone could help by selling their nice cars and houses and acting like petty minded 4 year olds by slagging everyone else off to make themselves feel better so Rob can begin to first accept and then overcome his emotional challenges.

Working together we can turn the clog hopping, tulip munching, fuckwit into a happy person comfortable with his choices and position in life.

Lets start by building his self esteem, my contribution? I deleted 'Windmill fancier' from the paragraph above to soften it.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Leg said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Haha PMSL

I apologise mate! I will try harder to help him overcome his problems!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jam said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Cue 400 word rambling, nonsense post from Rob telling me my car is shit, my house isnt stylish and he is way better than me backed up by a PM telling me he doesnt care what anyone says about him, the English are wankers and FWD is much better than any other drivetrain for a sports car.

More predictable than a predictable thing thats on a tight agenda and is suffering from a serious bout of deja vu.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


You forgot "**** building" Rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


I had '**** plugger' but deleted it, was too long.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> No idea if Audi will play ball but i'd be double pissed if this was happening so quickly in an R8.


Indeed more people are pissed. It's even in a Dutch Magazine.
Not every-one feels a-shame like sucksex-Paul to admit they bought a R8 with crappy sagging leather :wink:

See for yourselve, this is how the seat's look like in a R8, and this is the reason why R8 owners don't post pic's from their car :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

jam said:


> If you have such a problem with us all Rebel why do you choose to frequent a car forum that's comprised of 80% English people - not being English yourself!? Just curious.......


Because i think... there are a lot of funny englishmen on this forum :lol: 
It's all abouth car's in their live.

LEG is one of the best example. Real funny guy. Let's hope he will stay on this forum after he sold his "fast and furious"-TT-Edition.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > If you have such a problem with us all Rebel why do you choose to frequent a car forum that's comprised of 80% English people - not being English yourself!? Just curious.......
> ...


I am funny, it's called wit and its spontaneous.1

1. Copyright Blackadder. Used under licenses by Leg.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry. i forgot to point the arrow to the bulges :wink: 
Feel free to comment. Is this accaptable on a Audi R8 or not?
Would you complain about it at your dealer or not?

This car is 5 months old:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Sorry. i forgot to point the arrow to the bulges :wink:
> Feel free to comment. Is this accaptable on a Audi R8 or not?
> Would you complain about it at your dealer or not?
> 
> This car is 5 months old:


TBH, that looks like fair wear & tear to me, the leather used in an R8 is no better quality than any other Audi model & i've seen worse in cars that age etc. The dent is clearly arse shaped & hardly sagging much.

If i'd paid a premium for a non sagging leather (not sure such a thing exists) then i'd be complaining. My passenger seat looks worse than that R8 & it's only 9mths old but has only had an arse sat on it between 10 & 20 times in it's life, so i've more right to complain (as i will).

My drivers seat is OK on the base, but the bolster which is unavoidable to catch when exiting the vehicle looks pretty poor now so i;m also gonna try to claim against that as well.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay thx Paul, fair answere specialy because you also own a Audi.
So those bulges should also be accepted by the R8 owners.

Something i said a thousand times to the MK2 owners.

Best thing to do is order bucket-seat's on a R8 if you don't like the bulges.
Only problem for some people is, that it will be more difficult getting in and out the car, specialy for some-one like Paul (R8)

:wink:


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Sussex_Paul said:


> Rebel, please keep on trying to wind me up mate!!! :wink:
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Paul.


Rebel,

Nope, sorry, still not feeling like I've been wound up yet.

C'mon mate, you're hardly trying are you......................? :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello paul 

Don't wanna upset you. I just wanted some attention for the sagging seat's in the R8.
You did very well thank you.
Couldn have been worse, when you proofed that your's where okay with some pictures.
Because than i looked like a clown over here, if they where okay.

Anyway, the leather-seat-problem on the R8 has got some attention. 
Enjoy your car Paul, and don't bother too much about the seat's.

:wink:


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Rebel,
You're very kind! :wink: 
Cheers.
Paul


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

All Dutch are kind...........and handsome too 
But i have too admit you over there on the island have more humor.
No matter waht you say or write everyting is funny 
You are funny people :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> All Dutch are kind...........and handsome too
> But i have too admit you over there on the island have more humor.
> No matter waht you say or write everyting is funny
> You are funny people :lol: :lol:


Cock.

Err....nope, that sums it up really.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Sorry. i forgot to point the arrow to the bulges :wink:
> Feel free to comment. Is this accaptable on a Audi R8 or not?
> Would you complain about it at your dealer or not?
> 
> This car is 5 months old:


Why the obsession with sagging R8 seats Rebel?

Is it some sort of repressed bottom fetish coming out in you? :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> All Dutch are kind...........and handsome too...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jam said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry. i forgot to point the arrow to the bulges :wink:
> ...


Since when was it repressed?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Now I know why I will not buy an R8..."shagging" seats!! :wink:

Thanks for bringing this to our attention Rebel.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

There's a test in the German magazine "Gute fahrt" from a R8 with bucketseat's.
Must admit those seat's looks much better than the standard sagging leather seat's from the R8.
Maybe the bucket's will be standard in the future, now more R8 owners are complaining about there seat's.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

New V12 Tdi R8 'concept' has the buckets in TG magazine. Nice. Not sure I could live with a 'dugga dugga' oil burner in a car like that regardless of the performance but the car looks nice, I'll give em that.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Rebel said:


> There's a test in the German magazine "Gute fahrt" from a R8 with bucketseat's.
> Must admit those seat's looks much better than the standard sagging leather seat's from the R8.
> Maybe the bucket's will be standard in the future, now more R8 owners are complaining about there seat's.


"Gute fahrt" Translation= "Good Fart" maybe thats why there is a sagging leather issue!!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------

